# Soil sample results



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello all. This is my first year (since July) having a warm season lawn. I've read on here that clemsons recommendations are not always the best. Any advice for next year based on this sample? Thanks!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Clemson's turf grass program is first rate, now how related that is with the Ag lab that did your testing, I don't know. But the recommendations look like what I would expect to see based on the results.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

I had similar results with the exception that my PH was high. I plan on putting out the recommended ferts in the spring.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@LittleBearBermuda I moved this to this forum so it will get more visibility


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are deficient in phosphorous (5.5ppm) and low in potassium. Their recommendations are good. If you can't find 0-46-0 TSP, there are other options for phosphorus in the Soil Remediation Guide in my signature.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I just got my Clemson soil tests but it did not include any recommendations. Any idea why?


----------



## Amurican_Dream (Dec 9, 2020)

I followed their instructions last spring and my yard looked great. Take that for what it's worth.


----------

